# EST Quickstart 4 Supplies



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Having one heck of a time finding a place to buy about 3 dozen SIGA-SD duct smokes and another EST remote annunciator for an Edwards Quickstart 4 system. I can't find a single darned vendor to sell the Edwards Signature series (addressable) stuff. Anyone got any leads?


Try this.....


http://www.edwards-signals.com/index.cfm?pid=380



.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Amazon!


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Pretty sure ADI carries it.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MisterCMK said:


> PM Sent


Thanks for posting the info for the rest of us to read.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Thanks for posting the info for the rest of us to read.


I am an EST dealer.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MisterCMK said:


> I am an EST dealer.


Good man.:thumbsup:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm doing inspections at a college right now. So far 6 Est systems red tag do to CPU failure. All less then 4 years old. 4 Seimens panels red tagged. And the old fire lite and notifier panels all installed in the 90s are still kicking with no issues I will stick with honeywell products.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds to me like your customer needs to do a better job of maintenance on their systems. These shouldn't be problems you find at an inspection.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

MisterCMK said:


> Sounds to me like your customer needs to do a better job of maintenance on their systems. These shouldn't be problems you find at an inspection.


It's bad. Really bad. I just red tagged two more est2s


----------

